# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Paisajes Primaverales

## embalses al 100%

El pasado sábado en vez de bajar de mi campo a mi pueblo en coche, decidí darme un paseito. Y la verdad es que fue muy agradable, sobre todo por la variedad de cosas que se pueden ver y observar, aunque seguro que hay muchas más. Os voy a dejar unas fotillos.

Estas son unas flores en la casa del pueblo.


Dos caballos que tenemos por allí:


Y una collera de Faisanes:


Un clavel:


El valle del Guadalquivir, a través de otro valle:


Olivos, chaparrilla y pastos:


Flor de Bulaga:


Cardo:


Cardo y Bulaga:


Flor de retama:


Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo con otras 10 fotos:

Retama:


Otra vista abajo:


Chaparro:


Más retama:




Una flor solitaria:






Y empezamos el descenso, el camino:


Sigo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sigo aquí con las fotos que hice durante el descenso:

Sierra:


Olivos:


Vista al Norte:


Vista al NW


Esta me encanta:


Sombra al atardecer:


Otra vista general.


Bueno, pues esto es todo.

Una cosa, no sabía donde poner este hilo, por eso lo puse aquí, si no está bien su ubicación, me lo decís, ¡Ok?

----------

